# A Cop and a Vette



## ottor (Sep 18, 2009)

This is, after all, "Just for fun" .....    I just wondered what the people thought when they passed us and saw my son, the Trooper;  My best friend, and his Corvette, and me in the middle of the street with a camera and tripod ....  Just had some crazy idea in my head, and thought I'd fart around a little....


----------



## jbylake (Sep 18, 2009)

:lmao:.....actually I did something like this before, while in the military..had two SP (Security Police), cuffing me in front of about 20 beer cans, that we dug out of the dumpster, next to the NCO club...got a few laughs out of it..

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it could be a fun idea, but I might suggest going a little easier on the processing. The halo's are kind of killing the image for me.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, now I have to clean the barf off my keyboard.


----------



## ottor (Sep 18, 2009)

epp_b said:


> Thanks, now I have to clean the barf off my keyboard.


 
Sorry, should have been a warning... 

I've always wanted to just throw the dials all the way over to "10" and hit "Process Photo" ... 

After all ...... this is "Just for fun", isn't it? ...  - - - (sorry about the keyboard mess..)


----------



## outdoorsms (Sep 23, 2009)

ha ha i love it



www.outdoorsms.smugmug.com


----------



## JayClark79 (Sep 24, 2009)

You should of taken it to the extreme and had the cop pin your best friend to the ground. lol


----------



## ottor (Sep 24, 2009)

JayClark79 said:


> You should of taken it to the extreme and had the cop pin your best friend to the ground. lol



I actually had _several_ visions on what I wanted ..... One of them was a friend of mine in a Bikini, sitting on the back of his Vette, putting on some lipstick. ...  She was in my truck waiting to come out for the shot - however, ..... My son got a radio call of an injury accident, so he had to take off - fast! ...   It's hard to explain to someone what a picture WOULD have looked like, but .. she was just to be a weird distraction to what was happening..

Anyway - we'll do this again sometime...   I don't feel comfortable with a picture of my son, in uniform, in a physical confrontation, but I certainly wouldn't object to him having the girl spread eagle over the Vette with my friend already in cuffs...  -  could be cute..

tks for the comments... and .. any further suggestions for a picture would certainly be accepted..


----------



## hsmoscout (Oct 12, 2009)

:er: Would you happen to have the original image? I think it would look cool without all the effects. I honestly thought it was PhotoShopped at first. This is really hard on the eyes and is giving me a headache :meh:


----------



## Digital Ink (Oct 18, 2009)

NateWagner said:


> I think it could be a fun idea, but I might suggest going a little easier on the processing. The halo's are kind of killing the image for me.



yeah not liking the halo's


----------

